# Homelite HLT 16



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

On my homelite HLT string trimmer I ran out of string yesterday. I cannot figure out how to open up the spool to put more string into it. Does anyone know how to open the spool??

Thanks a bunch for all your help.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------

